# Samson, 100%



## King David (Apr 27, 2016)

Always professional. Top quality. SAMSON!!


----------



## STvB370Z (Apr 30, 2016)

I Recently ordered some of his Test Cyp and also Tren E... started pinning a week ago i just noticed that the tren looks a little cloudy tho atleast it doesnt look weak. Turn around and service is good i hope this Tren E is as potent as it looks. Anyone else used his Tren Enan?


----------



## anabolic4life (Jul 2, 2016)

How did the tren turn out. I've always been a fan of Samson gear.


----------



## cricketnoise (Jan 4, 2017)

What is the web address? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## d-dawg77 (Jan 6, 2017)

Samson has been my go-to for about 5 years and doesn't disappoint. I've used a few different oils as well as orals and HCG, and all are legit and well dosed. The one time I didn't get results, I let him know and he replaced questionable product with another brand. Service is top notch with same-day replies and delivery within 5 days where I live. Packaging is totally discreet. Prices can be a little lower elsewhere, but why mess around and wonder what I'm getting when I can rely on Samson for legit gear and awesome service? Recently switched to the Advanced Pharma oils since that's his primary line these days, and I can say they are very effective and smooth going in with little to no PIP. The test mix is a great blend to start a cycle and you'll feel the prop fairly quickly. I highly recommend Samson and wonder why I ever messed around with some slightly cheaper but much weaker or just plain bunk gear.


----------



## cricketnoise (Jan 7, 2017)

d-dawg77 said:


> Samson has been my go-to for about 5 years and doesn't disappoint. I've used a few different oils as well as orals and HCG, and all are legit and well dosed. The one time I didn't get results, I let him know and he replaced questionable product with another brand. Service is top notch with same-day replies and delivery within 5 days where I live. Packaging is totally discreet. Prices can be a little lower elsewhere, but why mess around and wonder what I'm getting when I can rely on Samson for legit gear and awesome service? Recently switched to the Advanced Pharma oils since that's his primary line these days, and I can say they are very effective and smooth going in with little to no PIP. The test mix is a great blend to start a cycle and you'll feel the prop fairly quickly. I highly recommend Samson and wonder why I ever messed around with some slightly cheaper but much weaker or just plain bunk gear.


What is the web Addy? I would love to try some of the products.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## E-rok (Jan 13, 2017)

Samson is great source, very pleasant experience.


----------



## cricketnoise (Jan 15, 2017)

E-rok said:


> Samson is great source, very pleasant experience.


Yo, what's there Web addy? Please!!!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Jan 15, 2017)

Did you really say "looks a little cloudy tho atleast it doesn't look weak"? 

Bro.. You're fired from doing steroids until further notice..



STvB370Z said:


> I Recently ordered some of his Test Cyp and also Tren E... started pinning a week ago i just noticed that the tren looks a little cloudy tho atleast it doesnt look weak. Turn around and service is good i hope this Tren E is as potent as it looks. Anyone else used his Tren Enan?


----------



## BadGas (Jan 15, 2017)

Dude... Stop begging the trolls for their food. 



cricketnoise said:


> Yo, what's there Web addy? Please!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cricketnoise (Jan 16, 2017)

BadGas said:


> Dude... Stop begging the trolls for their food.


It's all good, I'll be eating in the kings court. I found what I was looking for elsewhere.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

